# Hexbert the crusty



## island schwinn (Apr 5, 2019)

Been a few years, but he's almost done. I swapped the chainring after the pics. Rear rack,pedestal light next.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh yah!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks fast standing still!!


----------



## Santee (Apr 8, 2019)

Those tires look good on this bike.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2019)

Santee said:


> Those tires look good on this bike.



They were a gift from a good friend. Price was perfect. Need to make an extension for the kickstand because they're fatter.


----------



## Santee (Apr 11, 2019)

Cool, That worked out nice!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 11, 2019)

nice lookining bike.  I like the fact the bike has not been polished into oblivion.  looks great just the way it sits especially the co-ordinated 'red rubber accents'.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 12, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> nice lookining bike.  I like the fact the bike has not been polished into oblivion.  looks great just the way it sits especially the co-ordinated 'red rubber accents'.



Thanks. I like that it looks like it was used and had a normal life. Polishing and chroming look amazing on some of the bikes out there,just not for me.


----------

